# Oiling Trane XB1000 AC Fan Motor



## Build (May 14, 2009)

I just turned on the our Trane XB1000 AC for the first time of the year and I noticed it was not blowing cold air. So I went outside and checked on the unit and the fan was not turning. The motor and casing around the motor was pretty warm. So I turned off the AC. Then I got a long screw driver and tried turning the fan blades on the motor. The blades felt like they were stuck and then they broke lose and turned freely. Then I turned the AC back and the motor kick on and the fan blades turned like normal. Now cold air was blowing inside of the house.

Is this common with outside AC fan motors? I looked at the label on the motor and it was a GE 1/4 HP motor. Does this motor have oil holes someplace that I should oil? Should I take the cover off and turn the motor upside down and oil the shaft? Any other tips to keep the motor running like new?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like a bearing freeze. I don't believe you will find oil ports on the motor.

All motors today are premanatly lubed from the factory.


----------



## Build (May 14, 2009)

What about put some 3-1 oil down the main shaft. Will that help or is that just a waste of time?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

No. It's a band aid approach to a major repair at best and won't last.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

3 in 1, is a cleaning oil. It will cause teh motor to completely fail faster.

You are also risking that the motor spens slow, and causes your compressor to work harder, and run hotter. Causing it to fail.
And then you'll have an REAL expensive repair on your hands.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> 3 in 1, is a cleaning oil. It will cause teh motor to completely fail faster.
> 
> You are also risking that the motor spens slow, and causes your compressor to work harder, and run hotter. Causing it to fail.
> And then you'll have an REAL expensive repair on your hands.


Same deal as with WD40. It'll cleanses the bearing of what little oil is left on them.

FYI for all you DIYs: If you have an older motor with oil ports it can be oiled use non-detergent electric motor oil.


----------

